# i can i put a 35 outbord on a 16 foot jon boat [i am new ]



## elwoodblues1974 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi i am new to this site and i think it is very helpfull and [great]
i have a 1967 johnson sea horse 35hp motor and i was thinking can i put it on my 16 foot jon boat 
a friend is sell me the motor for 250 bucks 
plz let me no what you all think if i get the motor i will post pic thanks


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate  

should be the max for it. here's a example https://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/riveted-specs.php

see on your bench seat if you got a weight and motor limit tag posted?


----------



## Zum (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome;
What type of 16 footer?
Should be alright,probably go around 30-33mph,depending on what you have done to it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't think you are going to get 30 - 33, as I have a 1974 40 (equivalent to a modern 35, yours would be equivalent to a modern 30 or possibly 32), on my 1542, which is fairly heavy in retrospect, but I get about 30, and am balanced about as well as I could be. 

Shouldn't be a problem on that boat at all - you may want more hp anyway. I would try to get the price down a little more on that motor though, unless it is in good running condition.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 16, 2008)

:WELCOME: 

"What do you expect for nothing.....a rrrrubber bisciut"?? :wink: 

ST


----------



## phased (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 17, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> :WELCOME:
> 
> "What do you expect for nothing.....a rrrrubber bisciut"?? :wink:
> 
> ST



LMAO! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Yeah you can put a 35 on a 16 foot boat = do it man!


Top speed depends on many factors beside your motors HP - Prop size, type of hull, weight, balance and angle of thrust all will change the MPH sometimes dramatically


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 17, 2008)

:WELCOME:


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, for anyone who didn't get my remark (the Capt'n did)........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyBZE0kBtE

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 17, 2008)

that was before my time


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 17, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> that was before my time


 Jake & Elwood were legends, if you've never seen the movie you should rent it. Blues Brothers 2000 (John Goodman) wasn't nearly as good, and nothing could compare with Belushi in Animal House.

ST


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Sep 18, 2008)

hi every one thanks for coming back to me so fast i would relly like to post some pics of my [boats] i got a new one last night it is a 14 foot 1970 v boat is nice but the best bit it has a 20 hp on it i found it on cl last night the guy said he wanted 600 bucks for the hole thing but i said i just wanted the outbord he said no so i said what was his best price for all of it he said 400 bucks so 10 mins later i was in my truck going to get her [good news ] 
my plan is to get the 20hp and put it on my jon but how do i post pics i keep on trying to do it but it said somethink about the size is to big ??? 

yes i am a very big blues brothers fan i am 22 years old and half of my life has been working as elwoodblues i work in fl and i have 1974 dodge monaco aka bluesmobils on my drive i would love to post pics but i need some help

[ iam on a mission to fish ] lol


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Sep 18, 2008)

https://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u30/1974dodge/DSCN4397.jpg


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Sep 18, 2008)

ok i i got this iam a dumass 



]


hop this works thanks


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 18, 2008)

That is freaking AWESOME!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 18, 2008)

That's TOO FUNNY! There used to be a guy who always showed-up at the local car shows with an exact copy of Clark Griswolds station wagon, from Family Vacation.....even had the dog leash tied to the rear bumper!

Congrats on the boat!

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 18, 2008)

=D> :LMFAO: :LOL2:


----------

